# Is my puppy too small for his age????



## gzape (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm a 1st time GSD owner and did a lot of research prior to getting one. 
Now he's 8 months old and he weighs about 55 lbs. When he was 16 weeks old he weighed between 25-30 lbs and that's about normal compared to the average. Now that he's 8 months, I have seen other GSDs(Most that I have seen) and they weigh about 70 lbs at 7 months or see 70 lbs at 6 months. I was wondering if this is normal? I was really hoping that he was gonna be bigger, but is this abnormal? especially for a male?


Below is a photo of my pup, Zeus. He's 7 months here at 50 lbs to be exact. Mind you that I am only 4'11 ft tall so he does appear larger next to me :smile2:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Your puppy is normal. The other pups you saw were on the too-big side. The GSD is supposed to be a medium size breed. I'd be worried if I had a 6 month old that weighed in the 70 pound range!


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Your pup is the perfect size! Bigger is definitely not better with GSD's. I agree with Castlemaid, don't get hung up on size or weight as so many people do. GSD's do not fully mature until they are around 2 years old or so. Your dog is right on track to be a nice sized GSD. Disregard the people that say he is too small, or too skinny.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

As with any animal, there is a range of normal. I have one female GSD that's an inch over the standard height of 22 to 24 inches, and weighs 70 lbs. I have another that's 23 inches, and now that she's fully mature, weighs about 55 lbs. Both are well within the normal range. When the smaller one was a year old, she only weighed 50 lbs. She didn't hit 55 lbs. until she was around 3, and had finished filling out.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Agree with the above posters... He is handsome!


----------



## Dragon67155 (Oct 16, 2017)

That?s what I worry about with my girl as both her parents are on the bigger side Mom is 95 and dad is 110. Xena is 3 1/2 months and 23 pounds her brother is 35 pounds and the same age. I feel he?s way too big.


----------

